# Sharptail hunting, new to the area



## Hill.jam96

Hi there,
I'm new to north dakota.I'm currently attending school at ndsu and I am looking to get into upland hunting in north dakota. I'm looking to get a general idea on sharptail habitat and possibly some areas that I could find them. I am not looking for anyone's secret spot, just a general idea. Any info is helpful.


----------



## Bobm

west of Jamestown and north or south about 50 miles


----------

